# This is What Canon is Announcing Tonight



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 14, 2017)

```
Below is a roundup of all the announcements you can expect from Canon tonight.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Canon EOS 77D</strong>

<em>$899 Body Only, $1049 w/18-55 f/4-5.6 IS STM, $1499 w/18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM ($USD)</em></li>
<li><strong>Canon EOS Rebel T7i

</strong><em>$749 Body only</em></li>
<li><strong>Canon EOS M6</strong>

<em>A new mirrorless camera, basically an EOS M5 without an built-in EVF. $779 USD body only.</em></li>
<li><strong>Canon EF-S 18-55 f/4-5.6 IS STM</strong>

<em>The new entry level kit lens</em></li>
<li><strong>Canon BR-E1</strong>

<em>A bluetooth remote for the new cameras, we’re not sure if it’ll work with others.</em></li>
<li><strong>Canon EVF-DC2</strong>

<em>The new electronic viewfinder for the EOS M6.</em></li>
<li><strong>Canon </strong><strong>EH30-CJ

</strong><em>Likely a body jacket for the Canon EOS M6 camera. (Thanks Mikehit)</em></li>
</ul>
<p>This will be all Canon is announcing for the CP+ show in Yokohama, Japan which begins on February 23, 2017.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Pancho (Feb 14, 2017)

What is EH30-CJ?


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 14, 2017)

Pancho said:


> What is EH30-CJ?



possibly a camera case.....


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 14, 2017)

Pancho said:


> What is EH30-CJ?



This is the EH29-CJ camera jacket

http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-canon-eh29-cj-black-body-jacket-for-the-eos-m5/p1607387


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 14, 2017)

Well, it is now February 2017, hopefully not too many more months and we'll either get complete leaked specs or some official announcement on the 6D2.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 14, 2017)

what about the rumored EF-S prime?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 14, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> what about the rumored EF-S prime?



It's coming, just not with this round of announcements. I hope to know for sure soon.


----------



## Pancho (Feb 14, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Pancho said:
> 
> 
> > What is EH30-CJ?
> ...



Ok thanks  
the same for M6 so.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 14, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> andrei1989 said:
> 
> 
> > what about the rumored EF-S prime?
> ...



ok, thanks
it seems weird to me that they would anounce it separately, not with the 2 new aps-c bodies...
maybe a new crop body later this year?


----------



## magarity (Feb 14, 2017)

What's special about the 18-55? My old XTi came with one, except it is 3.5-5.6 while this new one is 4-5.6. Must be the motor type? Not all that exciting.
But it is about time to get a new APS-c - the T7 is looking good.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 14, 2017)

magarity said:


> What's special about the 18-55? My old XTi came with one, except it is 3.5-5.6 while this new one is 4-5.6. Must be the motor type? Not all that exciting.



it's smaller.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 14, 2017)

magarity said:


> What's special about the 18-55? My old XTi came with one, except it is 3.5-5.6 while this new one is 4-5.6. Must be the motor type? Not all that exciting.
> But it is about time to get a new APS-c - the T7 is looking good.


The old Rebel XTi came with a 18-55mm lens, good for 10 megapixel stills, but insufficient sharpness for the current 24 megapixel cameras.

The current 18-55mm F3.5-5.6 IS STM was a huge mechanical improvement, with very fast and quiet focus motor, ideal for video but has become bulky.

The new 18-55mm F4-5.6 IS STM is more compact, and should have lower manufacturing cost, although it is not yet known if the image quality will be as good as the current one.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 14, 2017)

magarity said:


> What's special about the 18-55? My old XTi came with one, except it is 3.5-5.6 while this new one is 4-5.6. Must be the motor type? Not all that exciting.
> But it is about time to get a new APS-c - the T7 is looking good.


Why don't they make it 15mm wide end like their M kit lens? Luckily there is cheap 10-18mm lens not to bother about wide end.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 14, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> Below is a roundup of all the announcements you can expect from Canon tonight.
> 
> *Canon EOS M6*
> 
> A new mirrorless camera, basically an EOS M5 without an built-in EVF in an M3-sized body.



Key bit added above.

- A


----------



## arcer (Feb 14, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> magarity said:
> 
> 
> > What's special about the 18-55? My old XTi came with one, except it is 3.5-5.6 while this new one is 4-5.6. Must be the motor type? Not all that exciting.
> ...



I always thought that the f3.5 in the 18-55 kit lens was a moot point anyway, it only stays 3.5 until 28mm or less if I remember correctly. Being small and having better corners will be more welcomed by its intended market anyway.

If it does have decent picture quality in a cupcake size, it might be fun just to buy a white-box one for use as a disposable lens. Sometimes I buy some of them dirt-cheap for use at potentially hazardous environment, like in airsoft games or Spartan races where I need to place the camera down to the dirt. (Maybe an action cam is better at the latter one though.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 14, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> magarity said:
> 
> 
> > What's special about the 18-55? My old XTi came with one, except it is 3.5-5.6 while this new one is 4-5.6. Must be the motor type? Not all that exciting.
> ...


by 1.5cms only and its slower as well.


----------



## arcer (Feb 14, 2017)

ritholtz said:


> magarity said:
> 
> 
> > What's special about the 18-55? My old XTi came with one, except it is 3.5-5.6 while this new one is 4-5.6. Must be the motor type? Not all that exciting.
> ...



The EF-M kit lens only goes to 45mm. They will need to sacrifice at the long end if they want to go wider, given that the size stays as small and cheap as it is. Making a 15-55mm is possible but that bigger range (even though it's only 3mm) requires additional or special lens elements, making the lens bigger and costing more. Not really the definition of a Rebel kit lens.
With all that's said, still hoping they make a newer 15-85mm. Or the coveted 17-55 f2.8 refresh.


----------



## arcer (Feb 14, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > magarity said:
> ...



Hey, don't underestimate that 1.5cm. In someone's universe, it is quite plenty and worth millions of profit. :


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 14, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > magarity said:
> ...


1.5cm's is a pretty large reduction. 3.5 to 4 at only 18mm isn't going to make a bit if difference.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 14, 2017)

arcer said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



looks pretty important to me:


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 14, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > andrei1989 said:
> ...



There's a fair amount of anticipation directed towards a new 6D, so it wouldn't be suprising if it stars in it's own special announcement.


----------



## SkynetTX (Feb 14, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> *Canon EF-S 18-55 f/4-5.6 IS STM*



A Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/2.8-4 IS *Ring-type* USM would be better. 
And a Canon EOS 1200D+ with a 920k LCD and only semi and fully manual modes (Aperture-priority, Shutter-priority and Manual) especially for macro photographers would also be great.


----------



## Andrew Davies Photography (Feb 14, 2017)

Damn , I thought they were going to announce the hostile takeover of Nikon 



Wedding Photographer North East & Yorkshire Northumberland & Wedding Photographer Cumbria


----------



## arcer (Feb 14, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> arcer said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



Not trying to imply that it is not important though. Apologies for the dig on someone made you mistaken my viewpoint along the way.

In terms of rebel kits, length reduction are well welcomed by its' intended market. I have been asked a lot of times by friends that are casual shooters if there are shorter lens for their Canon DSLRs. You might asked why they choose a DSLR if they are so size-conscious, but they understand the need for ergonomics and they really loved the feel on Canon Rebels compared to other brands and P&S. However, their reasons for shorter lens is that they hope that they can fit the cameras better without damaging the lens in non-camera specific bags.

I lend them my 24mm STM and 50mm prime sometimes and they really loved them. However, they still lack the incentive of expanding their kit due to not wanting to spend too much on this small hobby. So, it's no surprise that in the real world, a lot of people relies on their kit lens and some have really made great works with them.

On a side note, even though I'm just a photography hobbyist with the odd photo gig here and there, I spend most of my free time contributing to helping college students with their SU(/SA) activities and promotional works, and also spreading the love of photography to more people. No matter if they are using iPhones, mirrorless, or DSLR, the spreading of good photography technique and etiquette is more important than obtaining the best and latest cutting-edge gear.

As many have said, it's not about the gear in your hands, but the mind behind it.


----------



## Cariboucoach (Feb 14, 2017)

Luds34 said:


> Well, it is now February 2017, hopefully not too many more months and we'll either get complete leaked specs or some official announcement on the 6D2.



Just let me know when it's time to come out of hibernation. That is the only thing I am waiting for.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 14, 2017)

Cariboucoach said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it is now February 2017, hopefully not too many more months and we'll either get complete leaked specs or some official announcement on the 6D2.
> ...



Unlike with FF body releases (that suck all the air / attention out of other product lines for a good 3-6 months), these crop announcements should come and go pretty quickly and 6D2 info should start to flow sooner rather than later. I'd be surprised if we got well into the Spring without some clearer tells on what it will offer and when it is coming.

- A


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 14, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Cariboucoach said:
> 
> 
> > Luds34 said:
> ...



I predict the last week in March for more details. This is just my WAG... ;-)


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 14, 2017)

FramerMCB said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Cariboucoach said:
> ...



Huh. Had to google that one.


----------



## slclick (Feb 14, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> FramerMCB said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



Without goggling it...Wild As$ guess?


----------



## roxics (Feb 14, 2017)

Still no 4K. Come on Canon. This is getting stupid. 
How many Lumix and Sony cameras now have 4K, pretty much all of them? 
How many flagship smartphones (that cost the same or less than these cameras) can shoot 4K, pretty much all of them? 
Yet when you buy a dedicated camera from Canon, no 4K unless you can fork over $3K+


----------



## pokerz (Feb 14, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...


I prefer F6.3 constant


----------



## AlanF (Feb 14, 2017)

WAG = wives and girlfriends of English football squad.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 14, 2017)

pokerz said:


> I prefer F6.3 constant



Would be tiny, but Canon doesn't allow fixed f/6.3 with EF/EF-S glass, does it? f/5.6 is required for OVF AF to work on all bodies, correct?

- A


----------



## slclick (Feb 14, 2017)

roxics said:


> Still no 4K. Come on Canon. This is getting stupid.
> How many Lumix and Sony cameras now have 4K, pretty much all of them?
> How many flagship smartphones (that cost the same or less than these cameras) can shoot 4K, pretty much all of them?
> Yet when you buy a dedicated camera from Canon, no 4K unless you can fork over $3K+




Ugh 4k, *yawn* 

At these price points, 'lesser' bodies could have 4k sure but would they also have the other fundamentals to make it 'good' 4k? I think not. But I shoot stills, hell with video.


----------



## roxics (Feb 14, 2017)

slclick said:


> Ugh 4k, *yawn*



If it's any consolation, I'm tired of bringing it up. 



slclick said:


> At these price points, 'lesser' bodies could have 4k sure but would they also have the other fundamentals to make it 'good' 4k? I think not. But I shoot stills, hell with video.



No they probably wouldn't. But that was true with HD as well. Something is better than nothing.


----------



## hbr (Feb 14, 2017)

Cariboucoach said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it is now February 2017, hopefully not too many more months and we'll either get complete leaked specs or some official announcement on the 6D2.
> ...



Me too


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 14, 2017)

So, is the 77D a new name for the T6s replacement? The T6, T6i, and T6s were confusing buyers who wondered which was what. I wonder if that will actually help or not. I think they wanted to differentiate a higher priced camera with its own model number, but what is next? Maybe 77D Mark II, III, etc?


----------



## Dfunk99 (Feb 14, 2017)

*Still no New 50mm 1.4? Huh????*


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 14, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> So, is the 77D a new name for the T6s replacement? The T6, T6i, and T6s were confusing buyers who wondered which was what. I wonder if that will actually help or not. I think they wanted to differentiate a higher priced camera with its own model number, but what is next? Maybe 77D Mark II, III, etc?



My guess:

7D2 follow-up would be the 7D3
80D follow-up would be the 90D*
77D follow-up would be the 87D*
T7i/800D follow-up would be the T8i/850D 
T7/1300D follow-up would be the T8/1400D*

* Three potential wild cards:


The XXD line is running out of numbers and SL1/100D is already taken, so the brand naming might need to evolve soon. I think Canon will offer a 90D before making that decision, but it has to change.


The 87D only happens if the 77D sells well. Given how similar the specs seem to be with the T7i/800D, it needs something sexy to justify the extra $100-150 asking price. We don't know what that is yet.


The 1300D is a perfect candidate to ditch the mirror for mirrorless to reduce costs or replace the line entirely with a future EOS M1 replacement. So a 1400D, 1500D, etc. SLR may very well happen, but eventually that line should be consumed/absorbed/re-imagined as a low-frills, inexpensive mirrorless rig.

- A


----------



## goldenhusky (Feb 15, 2017)

Little disappointed to see the price of M6. I was hoping it will be between $600-$700. My first expression was what the hell is canon thinking. IMHO at this price point unless someone really wanted a small body the M5 makes a lot of sense.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 15, 2017)

goldenhusky said:


> Little disappointed to see the price of M6. I was hoping it will be between $600-$700. My first expression was what the hell is canon thinking. IMHO at this price point unless someone really wanted a small body the M5 makes a lot of sense.



I understand what Canon is thinking...the M5 doesn't tempt me, it's too large. I will likely get an M6.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 15, 2017)

goldenhusky said:


> Little disappointed to see the price of M6. I was hoping it will be between $600-$700. My first expression was what the hell is canon thinking. IMHO at this price point unless someone really wanted a small body the M5 makes a lot of sense.


the price is 200 less than the M5, and it's an M5 without an EVF. price actually makes sense.


----------



## powershot2012 (Feb 15, 2017)

Any word on the G1X III?




Canon Rumors said:


> Below is a roundup of all the announcements you can expect from Canon tonight.</p>
> <ul>
> <li><strong>Canon EOS 77D</strong>
> 
> ...


----------



## 1kind (Feb 15, 2017)

roxics said:


> Still no 4K. Come on Canon. This is getting stupid.
> How many Lumix and Sony cameras now have 4K, pretty much all of them?
> How many flagship smartphones (that cost the same or less than these cameras) can shoot 4K, pretty much all of them?
> Yet when you buy a dedicated camera from Canon, no 4K unless you can fork over $3K+


And how many other cameras do they have that won't encroach onto their other products? Canon has the cinema line which is why some specs for the dslr won't come close to the cinema. Same goes for rebel and eos-m won't get too close to the higher end dslrs. Otherwise you're competing with your own products and killing your own products.


----------



## transpo1 (Feb 15, 2017)

roxics said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh 4k, *yawn*
> ...



This. Agreed. Some 4K is better than nothing.


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 15, 2017)

slclick said:


> roxics said:
> 
> 
> > Still no 4K. Come on Canon. This is getting stupid.
> ...



While Canon is stubborn to introduce 4K to their cameras, the situation is even worse - FullHD at max 60 fps? If they would at least provide 120 fps for better slow motion. 

The only chance of how to get Canon move their asses, would be to constantly give them at least -2 star ratings during reviews. On the other hand - they are going to be bashed for that anyway - it just seems Canon does not really care ...


----------



## 1kind (Feb 15, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> goldenhusky said:
> 
> 
> > Little disappointed to see the price of M6. I was hoping it will be between $600-$700. My first expression was what the hell is canon thinking. IMHO at this price point unless someone really wanted a small body the M5 makes a lot of sense.
> ...


Same here


----------



## slclick (Feb 15, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> goldenhusky said:
> 
> 
> > Little disappointed to see the price of M6. I was hoping it will be between $600-$700. My first expression was what the hell is canon thinking. IMHO at this price point unless someone really wanted a small body the M5 makes a lot of sense.
> ...



+1 thank you


----------



## 1kind (Feb 15, 2017)

transpo1 said:


> roxics said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...


----------



## transpo1 (Feb 15, 2017)

1kind said:


> roxics said:
> 
> 
> > Still no 4K. Come on Canon. This is getting stupid.
> ...



As we have learned time and time again in the world of electronics (and other industries, I'm sure): if you don't cannibalize yourself, someone else eventually will. Apple is the perfect example- they made their money on the iPod, yet they cannibalized themselves with the iPod mini, Nano, and iPhone- disrupting their own business model but winning in the long run (so far). 

Many on this forum will argue that the marketing stats show 4k video doesn't matter to Canon customers. But IMHO these are subject to sampling bias, because many prosumer, low-budget professional, and professional have already moved on from Canon products and therefore not included in the sample. This sampling result also gives Canon an excuse to protect their higher-end Cinema EOS line and higher-end DSLR cameras (see point #1 above), which they may or may not do despite what the marketing tells them.

Further evidence they're protecting their higher-end lines can be seen in the lack of Canon log in even their $3.5k plus DSLRs, so clearly they think they're protecting their higher-end lines. Canon is doing well now financially, but eventually this lack of risk-taking and unwillingness to disrupt their own model will catch up with them...

Since I'll get trashed for all this, let me point out that DPAF is a total win, and when they include it with 4K in the majority of their DSLR line they will sell a TON more stuff


----------



## transpo1 (Feb 15, 2017)

1kind said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > roxics said:
> ...



So why not lose with specs that match the competition?


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 15, 2017)

So it's out ... Dpreview reports, that the new external EVF does NOT flip. That's pretty much emberrasing - I knew Canon will screw something up. -2 stars for stupid video features not providing even 120 FHD, -1 another star for this EVF stupidity ...


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 15, 2017)

-pekr- said:


> it just seems Canon does not really care ...



No, Canon does care quite a bit...about market share and profit. Until Nikon, Sony, et al manage to take away some market share, Canon will continue to produce solid, dependable, incremental improvements.


----------



## Fleetie (Feb 15, 2017)

While I welcome the announcement of the M6, it does set my plans back several months.

Here in the UK, a lot of suppliers *STILL* don't have stock of even the M5 and 18-150 lens.
And that's months and months after the release. And I was about to buy that.

Now, the M6 is announced, but not actually on sale.
We're talking, what? 4 to 6 months before anyone in the UK will have any real stock of it?

<Sigh/>

I suppose I'll just buy the 18-150mm lens to use with my M3, and wait.

And to be fair, the M3 isn't a bad camera at all, for my use, i.e. no fast action.

I'm interested in the reviews of the -DC2 EVF.


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 15, 2017)

Fleetie said:


> While I welcome the announcement of the M6, it does set my plans back several months.
> 
> Here in the UK, a lot of suppliers *STILL* don't have stock of even the M5 and 18-150 lens.
> And that's months and months after the release. And I was about to buy that.
> ...



You decide, how useful the new EVF is going to be for your shooting style - it does not tilt - it mostly kills it for me.


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 15, 2017)

-pekr- said:


> You decide, how useful the new EVF is going to be for your shooting style - it does not tilt - it mostly kills it for me.



The Panasonic GX7, GX8 have tilting EVFs and the response was line had decidedly 'meh'. I like it but a vast majority don't care.


----------



## benkam (Feb 15, 2017)

Pleasantly surprised that the 800D/T7i also got the 45-point AF instead of retaining the old 19-point one as had been expected to be one of key differentiators with the 77D.


----------

